# YCB Swap & Shoot Event



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there an RU class?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/setonarcheryfolk/

Hi Harry, 
I posted this on the ET Seton archery group's facebook page (Sci Ctr range Don Mills and Eglinton). There are a few trad and horse bow shooters there that may find your swap and shoot fun. 
Anyway hope you don't mind.

Cheers
Chuck


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Harry.
I'll pass on the shoot info.


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

The categories are listed on the poster. Any traditional bow is acceptable.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> Is there an RU class?





Senior Archer said:


> The categories are listed on the poster. Any traditional bow is acceptable.


So... no. Trad means trad... bring your woodie bow out Bigjonononnojonnyjimbo... heh... :wink:


Or buy one if you've gotten rid of all of them...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> So... no. Trad means trad... bring your woodie bow out Bigjonononnojonnyjimbo... heh... :wink:
> 
> 
> Or buy one if you've gotten rid of all of them...


Oh now there you go again, picking on us Brits just cus we own your sorry arse country [emoji12]
Only got 1 wooden bow now but no arrows for it so guess I won't be going [emoji20]


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> So... no. Trad means trad... bring your woodie bow out Bigjonononnojonnyjimbo... heh... :wink:
> 
> 
> Or buy one if you've gotten rid of all of them...


Mind you, poster says Trad AND recurve, just doesn't say how they define the difference. It's a long way to drive to be turned away.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> Oh now there you go again, picking on us Brits just cus we own your sorry arse country [emoji12]
> Only got 1 wooden bow now but no arrows for it so guess I won't be going [emoji20]


 Well there is always the option of going back to Shariaville. :wink:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

peregrine82 said:


> Well there is always the option of going back to Shariaville. :wink:


Lol, better archery there for sure but too many people. Don't joke about it, it's heading the same way here, just watch.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> ...just cus we own your sorry arse country [emoji12]...


fat lot of good it does you... :icon_1_lol:


You can't even find a tournament to shoot north of the border... :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> fat lot of good it does you... :icon_1_lol:
> 
> 
> You can't even find a tournament to shoot north of the border... :set1_rolf2:


Lol, very true [emoji3]
I shoot Hunter class now so it's ok [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Jojo, it says Recurve and that it is a fun shoot. So your RU (recurve unaided) is a recurve so bring it out and have afun day shooting


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like a plan RJ [emoji3]


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe we can convince Wayneman to come back out and play


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> Maybe we can convince Wayneman to come back out and play


Yeah his bow with the built in wifi antenna would take some heat off me [emoji3]


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

It might be to heavy for him to carry to different targets though.


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

As long as you have a stick with a string on it you qualify. Only compound shooters will not be eligible to be scored.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Harry, How does it work if we have some items for the SWAP portion of the day?


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

@johny and jon

let me know if you guys are going I just may go, and after I am done warming up with you kids, I could take my big boy bow, all its bling, and finish a day practise off shooting the other 120 arrows at the big boy 70m range there and get some real shooting in :tongue:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> @johny and jon
> 
> let me know if you guys are going I just may go, and after I am done warming up with you kids, I could take my big boy bow, all its bling, and finish a day practise off shooting the other 120 arrows at the big boy 70m range there and get some real shooting in :tongue:


Lol, will do Wayne. I'm tossing up between this and Pioneer.


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

any items for sale or swap need to be displayed on a table with your name on it.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I would like to extend a thank you to Harry and the " Crew " at York for hosting a fantastic swap & shoot today.
The course was a blast and the food was excellent.
A special thanks to Blake and Vince for a lot of laughs,great to shoot with you both. lol!!!
Thanks to all who attended,it was a great Sunday.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

blake has a recurve now ...oh my god ...lol lol . what did he buy one of those blackwidows ....lol lol ??????


----------

